# Half of screen dark.



## mmargarit (Aug 8, 2012)

iMac
Model Identifier:	iMac6,1
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.16 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	4 MB
Memory:	2 GB
Bus Speed:	667 MHz

System has been unusually starting up strangely. All of a sudden a white screen, with a black and white image of the world pops up and flashes, around 60 times. When the system comes up, half the screen is considerably darker than the rest. Top half okay, bottom half dark. 

I want to thank anyone in advance for their time and support.


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

The first part of your problem sounds like for some reason the system is trying to do a netboot before the internal HDD, so the first thing I would suggest is zapping the PRAM a time or two.

Reboot the computer, and hold down Command-Option-P-R . When you hear the boot chime for the second time, you can let up. See if that helps at all.


----------



## mmargarit (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for your response. It did start right this time. But my second problem is still there. Bottom half of the screen is darker. Can it be the screen is going out, video card...?


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, the LCD panel is likely on its way out, and given that is one of the 2006 models, it probably isn't worth the money to repair it. Having replaced a fair number of those displays, getting those particular models open is a pain in and of itself, then replacing the LCD panel is a fresh new hell after that. 

I'd suggest you just keep using it as-is, or you could get an adapter for external video and just start using an external monitor instead.


----------



## mmargarit (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats what I was afraid of. Thank you so much for all your help. Which adapter would you recommend?


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

There's only one adapter for external video on the iMac. You may have to scrounge the likes of ebay and craigslist to find something, but that would be your cheapest option.


----------



## mmargarit (Aug 8, 2012)

Again thanks for your time and help.


----------

